# My heart skipped a few beats this morning



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper and I were out walking this morning and I spotted a very pregnant lady walking down the street with 2 very large mixed breed dogs. I crossed the street with Pipper so we would be on the other side but as we got closer he started freaking out at these dogs and I could see that one of the dogs was looking not so friendly. I picked Pipper up hoping he would stop edging these dogs on ( which didn't stop him) and kept my eyes on the dogs the whole time because I wasn't sure how much control this very pregnant lady would have over 2 large dogs. Suddenly the one who looked not so friendly slipped out of his collar. In the split second he did this I was frantically looking around and saw a guy in the house I was in front of working in his garage with the door opened so I was all set to run into this garage with Pipper screaming my head off if the dog came at us but fortunately when the dog slipped out of his collar and the lady yelled "no" at the dog he stopped immediately. What a scare that gave me and a lot of thoughts can go through your mind in just a fraction of a second.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I bet your heart skipped a few beats and then some! :shocked: That had to be scary. Thankfully the dog listened when the lady yelled!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My heart skipped a beat reading that!! My neighbor was just telling me about some woman who was walking a tiny maltese out on our street without a leash!! Like a 3 lb boy. I said that I would have gone over to her to say how unsafe it was. Not only that the dog would get distracted and take off but that a big dog could get away from an owner and kill a dog that size. And there you go. Thankful that you're both safe. I guess we need eyes in the back of our heads and a game plan on short notice like that garage.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My first reaction was "what did he do now?". I now understand and agree my heart would have skipped a beat also. Keep him safe. Hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> My first reaction was "what did he do now?". I now understand and agree my heart would have skipped a beat also. Keep him safe. Hugs.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:. Well this time Addison it wasn't something Pipper had done other than the yapping at the other dogs. Actually, who knows what he was saying to them. My protective mother instinct kicks in and the big dog would have had to go through me to get to Pipper. I'm so glad the dog listened to his owner when she yelled.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness, the dog immediately listened to the woman when she commanded "NO!" to the dog. And, yes, my heart would've skipped beats, too!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, how scary! Thank goodness the lady had this dog trained!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Whew!!! that certainly would a close call and would have certainily unnerved me if I had been in that situation and glad that the outcome was a positive one for you and Pipper.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yikes! I have had similar situations & afterward I almost always feel sort of faint as I realize how badly it might have gone. With Lisi it would have been much worse as she just won't let things go.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was sure there was going to be a different ending to the story.... :w00t:


Thank goodness the dog was well trained!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow it could have turned out so differently.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ya it's pretty scary when I think about what could have happened. Some dogs wouldn't have listened to their owner as well as this one did. I wish that if people knew their dog could be aggressive towards other dogs that they would muzzle it to be safe. It was clear by this dog's body language that he wasn't planning on just coming over to say hello.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((Kathy)))) :w00t: just reading this scared me. Soooooooo glad that lady trained her dog, I just can't even let my mind think of the what if's . Give little Piiper extra loves from his auntie.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How scary! yes lucky the dog was well trained and that open garage was there, if needed.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh that is so scary - glad all is well.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Yikes! That’s scary. It’s great that you had the presence of mind to look around for safety. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg how scary! A month ago we had a close call on a walk when a golden retriever in a front yard ran and lunged at Ozzie and lucky, unprovoked too.. turns out it was on a long tether but my heart skipped a beat for sure.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad the dog was well trained. Unlike my two! They go crazy like Pipper when the see some dogs. I never know what kind is going to set them off.


----------



## Moe (Apr 23, 2014)

*Protecting myself and my little guy Opie*

That is a concern of mine every time I walk my little guy. There are several homes in my direct neighborhood that have large dogs. About a month ago my sister that lives around the corner from my house, has a German Shepherd herself. Her dog and my dog are fine together because they have been around each other since we both got our dogs a few years back. However my sister was walking home from my house and four doors down, there are two very nasty Rottweilers. While walking past that house, one of the teenage children opened the door and the dogs charged out The young boy did not open the door on purpose to let the dogs out, it just all happened at once. Thankfully my sister‘s dog being a large dog herself was able to hold her own. 
Then the Rotty’s owner was able to get a hold of her 2 mean dogs. 
Ever since that time, it’s been more of a concern of mine. what if that would’ve been my little 8 pound Maltese. I live in Canada and our laws are pretty strict on things such as carrying mace, however I was able to legally order a product from Amazon called Halt. It is a small can that fits in my pocket and I now carry it Every time I walk my dog for added protection. And if any dog were to come at us I will not hesitate to spray the other dog in the eyes. I know that sounds horrible but it has the same effect of spraying a human attacker with mace. It will get them to back off and will eventually wear off with no injury to the dog.


----------

